# Long Loader 1550C



## Dennis Deavours (Nov 6, 2019)

Looking for information on a Long Loader 1550C....I have a 2360-2460-and a 680...will it fit any of the listed Longs? Was told it came off a 510 Long....don't really want to do a great deal of modifications

Dennis


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

According to David Sapp, he has a 2460 and a 1550C loader!?!
https://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/attachments/373669-quick-attach-long-1550c-loader.html


----------



## Dennis Deavours (Nov 6, 2019)

pogobill said:


> According to David Sapp, he has a 2460 and a 1550C loader!?!
> https://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/attachments/373669-quick-attach-long-1550c-loader.html


Thank you !


----------



## Jim1958 (May 18, 2020)

I need to know if a long 1550C FEL will fit my 2360 there is one for sale locally just wanted to make sure before I bought it


----------

